# Aquascan or Hysteroscopy in ireland?



## mammamoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi There Everyone

I hope you are all well

I posted this in the main welcome thread but thought maybe i should post it here too


I am planning to go to Serum in the new year for IVF with egg donor treatment (this is my first time doing anything like this- so am only learning as I go along)

Anyhoo, I am currently on antibiotics for the chlamydia test and was chatting with penny on Friday night.  She said before i begin treatment she would advise that maybe i should get an aquascan or Hysteroscopy.  My problem is that going to Athens will be v expensive (I live in Belfast and there are no direct flights from anywhere in Ireland during winter ) and also, I have no cover for my son, so i would prob need to take him with me. 

So I was wondering, is it possible to get these tests anywhere in Ireland or the UK and if so are they as good as the tests carried out by Serum?  


hope that makes sense

mammamoo


----------



## mammamoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Just incase anyone is interested, I went to Femplus in dublin. http://femplus.ie/ I found the staff lovely and helpful and would really recommend it. Couldnt find anywhere in NI!


----------



## maisie O (Nov 10, 2010)

HI mammamoo

I was interested  to read your post as am considering serum as well. am concerned in relation to flights and tests. It is interesting to read that they can be completed in Dublin. Hope all goes well for you. 

XXX


----------

